# Problemas con la regulación de energía al procesador



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro, les platico lo sigueinte:

tengo una Motherboard MSI K8M890M2-V la cual trabajaba muy bien hasta hace unos dias. Cuenta con un CPU AMD Athlon 64 3400+.
El problema es que desde que se inicia el sistema, se pone muy ralentizado, las aplicaciones cuando se inician tardan mucho y cuando se activa otra el sistema se "congela" por segundos.

Gracias al programa Everest di con el problema. Resulta que cuando todo va bien, el voltaje, velocidad y multiplicador de CPU se mantienen en 1.4V, 2200Mhz y 11x respectivamente, pero cuando comienzan los problemas, el voltaje cae hasta 1.1V, por lo que subsecuentemente el multiplicador baja a 5x y la velocidad del CPU a 1000Mhz (En base al bus de 200Mhz).

Como electrónico, no quiero tener esa placa arrumbada, prefiero que muera en la mesa de trabajo. El IC que regula la tres fases de alimentación del CPU es el ISL6566. Es una circuitería muy basta y no estoy a la "altura" pero algo puedo hacer supongo, aunque quizas estoy perdiendo el tiempo. Sus opiniones valdrán mucho.

¿Algunas ideas para intervenir/ayudar el voltaje de CPU? ¿Alguna causa posible de la falla del circuito de potencia?
... Con lo único que cuento como instrumental, es con el bendito multímetro .

Amén de una buena charla de análisis sobre esto.

Saludos y gracias.

PD: Fotos y el Datasheet de ISL6566

(Enlace directo)


----------



## eserock (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya verificaste la temperatura del micro, muchos  de ellos cambian sus caracteristicas y demandan mas corriente al calentarse, una mala ventilacon te puede provocar estos cambios, antes de mterte con es integrado verifica el ventilador.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2010)

Te cuento que los problemas se inician enciendo la maquina, osea que simplemente el micro ni se calienta antes de que el sistema se caiga producto de que baja demasiado el voltaje. Aparte es muy raro, el micro siempre ha trabajado fresco, de hecho, modifique el ventilador para aportar una ventilación uniforme.

Veremos que más sugieren antes de hacer algo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

ajjaja el micro sin el disipador calienta de o a 100ºc en menos de 1 minuto. Te lo digo porque me trajieron muchas pcs para reparar (mas que nada pentium 4 socket 775 y celeron D) que los anteriores """"""""TECNICOS""""""""" (entre varias comillas porq se nota que no hicieron ni la primaria) les rompen los soportes del disipador y queda el disipador medio en el aire. con medio disipador sobre el micro calienta de 0 a 100º en mas o menos 3 minutos. Yo que vos me fijo bien eso


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

El problema no es por temperatura. Cuando estaba bien el sistema, al estresar el CPU y el FPU en el everest , la temperatura no pasaba de 55 grados, en media hora. Por eso descarto la posibilidad de un sobrecalentamiento.
Aparte, los bajones de voltaje son constantes, en un minuto, baja y se restaura el voltaje unas 8 veces, a veces de plano pasa la barrera de 1.1V y la maquina se congela.

Mañana la analizare más minuciosamente para encontrar iregularidades en los componentes.

Saludos!!!


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2010)

pero 55º es bastante, una pc comun no sobrepasa los 40º. (celcius) puede ser eso ya que el cambio de voltaje no es muy significativo, a 100º baja de 1,5 a 0,2 v


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

Pues, como tambíen soy medio supersticioso con las temperaturas, hace como un mes le aplique grasa siliconada a tooodo el procesador, una capa muy uniforme. Así logre que bajara un poco más y tardaba más en llegar a los 32 grados, aún editando video. Solo llegaba a los extremos con el bench del everest.

Entonces, una manera de descartar problemas en la placa es probar otro micro.
Ya veré si consigo uno.

Saludos!!!



> puede ser eso ya que el cambio de voltaje no es muy significativo, a  100º baja de 1,5 a 0,2 v


Si, pero el voltaje de esta placa baja demasiado como para un procesador de esta gama, como sabrás, solo bastan pequeñas fluctuaciones para poner todo patas para arriba.


----------



## eserock (Mar 1, 2010)

hola de nuevo en mi experimcia he reparado varias computadoras que se congelan o reinician  sin mas, he notado que las intel al fallar el ventilador son las que mas se resetean, pero reemplazas el ventilador y listo como si nada hubiera pasado con las amd estra cosa diferente con  sufrir un incermento de temperatura  digamos hasta  60 grados por deficiencia en las revoluciones del ventilador se  quedas pasmadas y es por el daño que ya sufrio el procesador,  siempre los he tenido que cambiar y la maquina vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 1, 2010)

Revisa los capacitores... se inflan y se despanzurran... ese problema lo he reparado ya varias veces.


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

si hay resistencias jodidas fue poruqe algo paso, en ese caso, no las cambies, y continuca revisando.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 1, 2010)

Sip, pero los capacitores se despanzurran por viejos, no porque exista otra falla.


----------



## MasCalambres (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola

Otra opción a revisar, seria la fuente de alimentación, para descartar que la fuente de alimentación al tener una carga conectada caiga la tensión.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 2, 2010)

MasCalambres dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Otra opción a revisar, seria la fuente de alimentación, para descartar que la fuente de alimentación al tener una carga conectada caiga la tensión.
> 
> Saludos



Cierto, se me paso ese detalle!, apoyo la idea. Ya van dos ideas por donde atacar!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Los capacitores no estás viejos, me tocaron de los buenos: Sanyo y Nippon Chemi Con.
Resistencias quemadas, no hay a simple vista cerca de los mosfets, del cpu ni del controlador. Cambiando el ventilador no creo que logre mucho y la fuente de poder entrega un voltaje uniforme; cuando cae el voltaje del procesador, los +12V ni se inmutan.

Solo me queda probar otro micro, pero temo que sea un problema con la fuente que provee de energía al proce.

Ya veremos mañana.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

me a pasado que repare pc que se congelaban o directamente no arrancaban sino al minuto o tres minuto o al tiempito de funcionar se quedaban congeladas,y la falla eran capacitores malos,fijate en tu placa si no ves alguno capacitor inchado y cambialos,casi siempre suelen ser de 100µf a 1000µf los problematicos,aaa y casi siempre de 470µf si eran esos lo que mas fallaban,si era eso comenta,
casi siempre la falla empiesa a notarse en la placa de video y error de memoria,cuando empiesan a tener esos errores yo digo ''capacitores '' y es eso asta aora munca me fallo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Pues a la vista ni uno está siquiera levantadito de la barriga. Los condensadores que le tocaron son de buena calidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

canbia ese que viste lenvantadito y si podes canvia mas los que esten cerquita de ese ,estoy seguro que es eso lo que ocaciona tu falla ,el antimundo tanbien te lo recomienda ,
antiworldx perdon por cambiarte tu nik,mira que los capas se secan no ase falta que esten inchados


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 2, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> canbia ese que viste lenvantadito y si podes canvia mas los que esten cerquita de ese ,estoy seguro que es eso lo que ocaciona tu falla ,el antimundo tanbien te lo recomienda ,
> antiworldx perdon por cambiarte tu nik,mira que los capas se secan no ase falta que esten inchados



Exactamente! solo que estaba esperando el analisis visual. Pero por unos cuantos dolares cambias todos los capacitores y suele solucionar el problema. Si con eso no se soluciona, al menos dices... hice lo posible.
Y lo del nick, no hay fijon!


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Mar 2, 2010)

Mucho para manipular en una MB no tenes dado lo compleja que son, a veces se recurre a pruebas y error con otros dispositivos compatibles.
Primero yo probaria con otra fuente, luego con otro micro y por ultimo cambiaria los capacitores.No te fies de la marca, pueden estar secos y no reventados, o te pudo haber tocado ese que falla en 5.000.000.000 que fabricaron.
Mi metodo para cambiar capacitores es el siguiente:
Rompo en capacitor dejando los terminales soldados y sueldo el nuevo arriba
por que hago esto que no queda digamos "bien"?
Es porque el terminal del capacitor podría estar soldado en alguna capa intermedia de la MB y jamas lograríamos soldarla ahi.
Espero poder aportado algo, ando apurado llego tarde al laburoooooo
chau abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2010)

Pues parece que el problema se arregló... Resulta que la bios, hay una opción que permite regular no se que cosa...SpreadSpectrum o algo así, estaba activada así que agarré y la desactive y hasta ahora va bien... Siempre tengo el Everest al tanto para ver que sale. Por lo pronto ahi va la mobo con win7 ultimate...Juaaa

*Saludos y gracias por sus comentarios!!!*


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 18, 2010)

esa cosa, hace un pequeño ajuste a la velocidad del procesador, ya sea aumentando la velocidad nominal o disminuyendola.


----------

